# OFA certified



## bobbo2319 (Feb 6, 2013)

Our dog is 6 months old and was diagnosed with moderate-severe hip dysplatsia. When we bought the dog, we never heard of OFA. Now that we know what it is, were pretty certain that the breeder wasn't certifed. I spoke to the breeder and he claims this is the first ever to come back to him with a problem, that some owners in the past have called him, but all of there dogs "grew out" of this phase...

We've seeked out another opinion from our original vet, and we are more than likely going to meet with an ortho surgeon. We will try all ways to not have surgery if she doesn't need it.

Should I go back to the breeder and ask for my money back, or should we as owners, done more investigating when it came time to buy?

Thanks.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

First: Did you get xrays? Were they sent to OFA?

Second: Unless you have a contract stating money back for bad hips, then yes it is likely a lesson learned.

How does your dog act?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What does your contract say? There is no legal requirement to OFA certify the breeding stock. 

It is good breeding practice. As owners, you should have done more investigating. However, it is possible for dogs with even OFA certified hips to produce offspring with HD. Fortuntely, even moderate-severe HD may not require surgery and can usually live a pretty normal life.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The breeder doesn't get certified...each dog gets certified. And yes...it doesn't guarantee good hips in the off spring. How did you get the diagnosis? Through x-rays or is the vet just feeling/seeing the dog in pain? If you haven't x-rayed and gotten an actual diagnosis...it might not be HD.

Unless your contract has a hip guarantee the breeder doesn't have to give you anything. You can ask for something back but if they say no, you can't do anything about it.


----------

